
The Netflix Tech Blog: Introducing Lipstick on A(pache) Pig - Lightning
http://techblog.netflix.com/2013/06/introducing-lipstick-on-apache-pig.html
======
soemarko
This seems cool. But I'm still confused whether or not the name is insulting.

